

Schools Face the Future After Microsoft's Windows XP - edtechdev
http://blogs.edweek.org/edweek/marketplacek12/2013/05/schools_face_the_future_after_microsofts_windows_xp.html

======
mtgx
Get somewhat new hardware, and put Linux on them. It should save them quite a
bit of money for the renewal. If they are ever going to switch to open source
software, now it's the best time. If they get windows 7 or 8, they'll probably
never switch again.

